# Stopover between Holyhead & London



## techman (22 Jun 2009)

Hello,

Going to be driving from Holyhead to London.

I am looking for a good place to stay overnight between Holyhead and London.

I would like it to be nearer London than just mid-way.

Any nice town etc. to stay over? Any good hotel recommendations.

Thanks,

techman.


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Jun 2009)

viamichelin suggest going via birmingham, coventry and luton none of which would be top of my list of places to visit. you could go via oxford instead but roads wouldn't be as good. if you're just looking for somewhere to kip you'd be as well off just stopping in a travelodge near luton or coventry.


----------



## techman (22 Jun 2009)

Thanks Derek.

I am looking for something fairly good.

Not stuck for time. Something like Oxford sounds good.


----------



## Tinker Bell (22 Jun 2009)

If you take the M40, Stratford On Avon is worth a call. Stayed there while visiting Malvern last summer. Beautiful.


----------



## bananas (28 Jun 2009)

I'll second the Stratford on Avon suggestion, stayed over in travel lodge near Birmingham then took in Stratford the next morning. 

Warwick is also close by and is a nice city. 

You could try the AA route planner to find a listing of the towns you'll be near, you can search it for a route that avoids motorways and is therefore a bit more scenic.

On the return journey I stopped off at Chester, lovely city too.


----------



## LLDLY (28 Jun 2009)

my suggestions would be to use the M40 and as people have said Stratford on Avon is beautiful.


----------



## EvilDoctorK (29 Jun 2009)

Oxford isn't far off the M40 either .. or the North Cotswolds area which is sort of between Stradford and Oxford and has lots of nice little villages  

M40 is a better bet than the M6/M1 from Birmingham from a traffic point of view in my experience ... so unless you're travelling to North or East London (where the M1 is handier) then it's better to take the M40


----------



## Slim (29 Jun 2009)

If the M4 was not too far out of your way, Newbury is a nice little town, I stayed in the tRavelodge near there last weekend. Handy for London westside/Heathrow. Slim

PS: Stratford is very nice too


----------



## BillK (29 Jun 2009)

As Bananas says, you should check the AA Route planner as it gives addresses of hotels on the chosen route.


----------

